
Survival of the Sudsiest: The importance of beer - naish
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/07/09/AR2008070901934.html?nav=rss_opinion/columns
======
wallflower
There is also a theory that beer was a driver of agriculture/civilization.

> In 1986, Solomon Katz and Mary Voigt of the University of Pennsylvania
> raised the question of the relationship between beer-making and grain
> domestication when they suggested that "among the factors that led to the
> domestication of wild cereals [was] . . . the "high' that people obtained
> from beer" (10).

[http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/backissues/issue2.5...](http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/backissues/issue2.5/kavanagh.html)

------
ALee
Our startup, Foo Brew, brews our own beer. highly recommended for frugal
startups interested in chemistry (or cooking) and looking for a nice way to
bost morale. No idea what it means for our survival though.

~~~
fallentimes
any recommended reading/tips for doing so?

~~~
ALee
Well, we did it because our landlord left some of their brewing equipment in
the basement (along with a large amount of old beer... will not say where that
went on the nights our power went out).

We found the following books to be really helpful:

1) The Joy of Homebrewing by Charlie Papazian (he's really cool)-
[http://www.amazon.com/New-Complete-Joy-Home-
Brewing/dp/03807...](http://www.amazon.com/New-Complete-Joy-Home-
Brewing/dp/0380763664) 2) HomeBrewing for Dummies

Aside from that, start by going to the nearest homebrew store (after cleaning
up some equipment) and ask them for their help. They'll set you up with the
basic equipment and a starter kit (we started with a simple brown ale), which
will include ingredients. Very simple, and almost as easy as making instant
stuffing.

As to tips: \- ingredients and temperature are important, but the key is being
sanitary. \- if you have a carboy, buy a nice scrubber. \- bottling tips: A)
get grolsch bottles and B) make sure your bottles are not too thin (ask your
local store about this) because sometimes they explode. \- Getting small 5
gallon kegs are a god-send.

Aside from that, I think you're set.

------
pavelludiq
beer is liquid bread. My home town has one of the oldest beer factories in
Bulgaria and it's also one of the best Bulgarian brands. Although i drink
mainly Czech beer, i also enjoy the local one, most Czech beer in the local
stores is made in Bulgaria anyway. A lot of friends who have been to america
say that your beer sucks. I have never tried any, but there is a reason that
there are no American brands selling in Europe(at least non that i know of). A
friend of mine shared a nice joke: "American beer is like sex in a canoe, its
pretty close to water"

~~~
noonespecial
Like anywhere, there are many American beers that are simply drek. Our
mainstream beers often have very low alcohol content compared to other beers
around the world and our "Light/Lite" beers lack much of the flavor that makes
beer, well beer, so the "close to water" is somewhat true.

In defense of American beer: There are thousands of Microbreweries all over
the country with influences from all over the globe. I think if you dig a
little deeper, you will find that America is the melting pot of beer!

Yes, indeed, if you come to America and order a Bud-lite at the Applebees, you
are quite likely to be disappointed. You have to dig a little deeper than beer
made in giant chemical factories with the singular intent of HCD mass appeal.
Unfortunately America _excels_ at that sort of production and so we've gotten
a bad rap in world opinion about beer. Some of the worst beer in the world is
made in the USA, so is some of the best.

 _Sidebar:_ Not to nitpick but the _"American beer is like sex in a canoe, its
pretty close to water"_ is funnier when you think about why sex is included
and replace "pretty" with a different word. :)

------
timcederman
Beer got me through my PhD.

